# wax?



## smokin365 (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever waxed cheese? If so, what kind of wax and what is the procedure to do so? i was thinking about smoking cheese and giving that for christmas gifts w/ some other stuff


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

In a double boiler. melt paraffin wax with an equal amount of a good grade vegetable oil, paint this on with a brush and give 3 or four coats. I have a batch of cottage cheese on the stove going right now.


----------



## connerna (Aug 21, 2008)

Dumb question....I plan on doing the same thing, is the wax to preserve it?

I was just planning on smoking it in dec that way I would not have to pack the smoker down with ice


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

It keeps it from dying out to quickly, also it should be turned over every couple of days or so.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 21, 2008)

instead of all that trouble.........why not food saver it?


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey steve, I have always wanted to get of them contraptions untill I look at the cost of the plastic. It just seems pricey to me, but the food looks great all vacuum packed.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah but lee.........its great for leftover butt, brisket, marinating ribs, etc.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 21, 2008)

white cloud - 

price isn't all that bad if you buy the "generic" rolls of sealing plastic and then cut them to soze as you go. 11 dollars for two large rolls is a small price to pay for food that is as fresh as the day it was killed/picked/smoked etc. and they last for quite a while. i usually buy 4 rolls (two packs) total for deer season - maybe an extra one too - and package a pound at a time, although 2 lbs would probably be more practical for a family of 6.


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

I have used the Food Saver for a long time and yes the bags are pricey but the meat is a lot pricier and the meat vacuumed sealed keeps longer


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

I have vacuumed sealed smoked cheese and it has not turned green yet


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

OK OK you guys I will look into it again dangit. I always wanted one and the little ziplock bags arn't that cheap either for the good ones. I used to wrap my deer meat in freezer wrap but it still does get burn't abit. Thanks..........................


----------



## walking dude (Aug 21, 2008)

Here you go Lee

http://www.foodsaver.com/?

but also look for the generic bags else where


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

Before I got the Food Saver I used to Wrap in Saran Wrap and squeeze the heck out of it and then Zip Lock it while I squeezed the air out of that.Food Saver Pays for it's Self


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 21, 2008)

white cloud - 

ziplock freezer bags work great, maybe you could do a comparison of the difference in price between them and a vacuum sealer.

here's a good emthod for freezerbags from www.baitshopboyz.com:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...091&PN=1&TPN=4

If you do not have a vacuum sealer, you can achieve excellent results by packaging cuts, steaks, cubes or ground meat into zip-lock plastic freezer bags. Fill bag with desired amount of meat (quart sized bags are perfect for 1-, 1-1/2- or 2-pound packages). Be sure to eliminate air by immersing bag almost to its top in a sinkful of cold water. Take care not to allow water into the package. The pressure of the water pushes the air out, and by the time the bag is sunk to the level of the zip-lock, it will be as good as using any vacuum sealer. Seal the bag while it is still in the water. Wrap bag in freezer paper, either flat or folded in half, depending on the amount of meat and/or your preference. The freezer paper protects the zip-lock bag from ripping or puncturing, which could open the meat to freezer burn.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 21, 2008)

So, do wax or food seal; then freeze, or refridgerate?


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 22, 2008)

i was just gonna do the wax to make it look pretty


----------



## boston (Aug 22, 2008)

We buy meat in bulk, and after trying alunminum foil, freezer bags, wrapping in foil and putting in freezer bags, rubbermaid, etc. We figure what were saving in not buying all those bags and foil, that pays for the foodsaver bags, and now we dont have freezer burn and never need to throw stuff out. My pulled pork and brisket tastes just as good as the day it was smoked.

And if you havent tried it, try pouring some marinade in with chicken, steaks, etc, vac seal it, then freeze. Comes out great when cooked.


----------



## coyote (Aug 22, 2008)

for most everything that goes into a ziplox at my home, we have a vase of straws on the counter. I insert the straw into the side of the bag. then close, zip the bag closed to the straw then suck all the air out and as the bag colapses onto what ever is inside.I use my teeh while still pulling a vacum on it and as the straw exit I am johny on the spot with running my fingers over the last unclosed edge and sealing it. so far it has worked even for freezer stuff..
but I need to put it my thread about "no one told me about this" don't do crushed hot peppers. had a girl friend guinnie pig try it..was bad real bad.
I have the vacum seal thing also put the method I just wrote about seems to work.so..I do not use it as much. and freeze my fish in wax milk cartons filled with water.


----------



## davenh (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless one is really enjoying the process and cleanup of painting 3 coats of wax on a piece of cheese, plus any cheese storage maintenance, a foodsaver is a no brainer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## solar (Aug 22, 2008)

That's what I was thnking too.  Who wants to get a vacuum sealed hunk of cheese for a X-mas gift?  Well, maybe me, but the wax would be nicer.


----------



## davenh (Aug 22, 2008)

Slap it in a pretty bag with a bow on it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------

